# ebay bargin - dog kennel



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Dog Kennel and run on eBay (end time 04-Mar-11 19:38:40 GMT) worth a look if you live that far north


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

looks fab, I am north but not that far! Have forwarded it to bunny forum though


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

That aint no dog kennel! t'is a bike shed!
You shouldhave gone to spec savers!


----------

